# Specialized Tarmac Pro Compact or Specialized Tarmac Expert Compact



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm looking into purchasing a new road bike and basically looking into buying a Specialized. Is it worth the extra money to buy the Specialized Tarmac Pro Compact vs Specialized Tarmac Expert Compact?

Specialized Tarmac Pro Compact
# Specialized FACT 8r carbon frame, Az1 construction, compact race design
# Specialized FACT monocoque carbon fork; full carbon legs, crown and steerer
# S-Works FACT carbon stem and S-Works SL FACT carbon aero handlebar, short-reach drop, 31.8mm clamp
# Shimano Dura-Ace rear derailleur and shifter levers
# FSA K-Force MegaExo, 2-piece carbon crankset with 50x34T compact chainrings
# Mavic Kysrium Elite wheelset
# Body Geometry Toupé Team saddle

Specialized Tarmac Expert Compact
# Specialized FACT monocoque carbon fork; full carbon legs, crown and steerer w/ Speed Zertz
# Specialized Pro-Set lightweight stem and Specialized Pro, 7050 alloy bars, short-reach drop, ergonomic top shaping, 31.88mm
# Shimano Dura-Ace, short cage rear derailleur
# FSA SL-K MegaExo, 2-piece carbon crankset with compact 50x34T chainrings
# Mavic Kysrium Equipe wheelset
# Body Geometry Toupé Team saddle


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Yes go for the Pro.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Go for the Pro if you have the cash.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm building my Pro tonight, Bettini WC colors, you can't beat it if you can get an '07 on closeout :thumbsup: . see my thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110180
-Wes


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

pro, best bang for buck.if you dont mind the crank and roval wheels, it has the best value for the $$$. Personally, id throw on a durace carbon crank and call it a day!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Hard to give a solid answer without knowing your actual cost difference and your riding profile. Are you a racer concerned with each gram and willing to pay for small gains in frame stiffness, or a recreational rider who enjoys a good weekend hammerfest?
Are both bikes 07's? Seems like it from the wheelsets listed. For 08 the Pro has Rovals and the Expert gets Fulcrum 5's. 

As a "spirited" recreational rider (4k mi/yr) I would have a tough time justifying the $1000+ cost differential (est from Specialized website) for essentially DA levers (vs Ultegra) and K-force (vs SLK) cranks. Sure DA levers are nice, but the upgrade over Ultegra is small (except for the bling factor). The Elite vs Equipe wheels is a relatively minor upgrade (same hubs, different rims, a bit lighter), and I would be looking to upgrade either one anyway. The Pro is supposed to be a slightly lighter (150g?), "better" frame, but from Specialized's own tests the 07 Expert (which was the top-line Sworks in 05 if I recall) is still a superb frame by any objective standard. Perhaps Boonen can tell a difference with the newer Pro frame, but I sure can't. For my $$, I would buy the Expert and put the savings into some nicer handbuilt wheels.


----------

